# Integra DTR 7.2



## Coveredoptions (Jan 9, 2010)

I am not getting a video signal to my HD monitor with any video source connected to video 5 on the front of my receiver. The dealer said I need to change the video 5 digital input from component to composite. The option in the video 5 setup is component digital 1 and 2 or none. 

Does anyone have a solution?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Please list the make/model of your receiver.

Is the video 5 input on your receiver a Single Yellow Composite connector? Do you have a composite connection from your receiver to your TV?


----------



## Coveredoptions (Jan 9, 2010)

Integra DTR 7.2


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

A cursory glance at the 7.2 product page shows no HDMI upconversion for non-HDMI sources. Do you have a composite video cable running from your receiver to your TV?


----------



## Coveredoptions (Jan 9, 2010)

No, I have component (RGB) cables.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I believe, without reading the manual, that if your source is coming in via composite, it also goes out via composite. Connect a composite cable and see what happens.


----------

